# Messed up kitchen sink



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw this and had to take a pic


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well i guess they tried to make it look good


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Haha


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

nice


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

at least it has a ptrap


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

All the bar code stickers are turned out....That's professional.....


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Airgap said:


> All the bar code stickers are turned out....That's professional.....


Haha. 

I didn't even notice that:laughing:

Ill bet he was proud of that too.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

The funny part was this was in a four family apartment building they called me about a leak in the wall. I found the 4" cast iron stack was rotted out and many code volations. I gave them a quote on repiping all the drains and vents never heard from them again. Part of me wanted to call the health department because I`m sure the slum lord just did a half ass repair after I found where is problem was.


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

The ONLY thing that comes to mind is Holy S#*t...


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I like it. very... artistic.


----------

